# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Cuba, Jamaica or Dominican Republic for best beaches???

## Deal

Hello,  We are looking to take one week vacation end of April and want to go to an all inclusive resort.  We've been to Cuba (Cayo Santa Maria) before and the beach was nice but haven't been to Jamaica or Dominican Republic yet.  We want to go snorkelling and do some activites like zip lg, etc...  any recommendations which one is the best?    Thank you in advance for any input. p.s.  Our budget would be $1,200 or less per person.

----------


## GFI

I’d like to recommend Cuba which is home to extremely pleasant citizens, exotic flora, steamy weather and an exciting nightlife. If anyone plan for holidays in Cuba so visiting Havana which is one the biggest tourist attractions in the world.
You can find best places with lush beaches like Vedero Beacj, Cayo Largo Beach Baracoa and Trinidad. Tourists throng there for vacation from all corner of the globe.

----------

